# MY domain controller not showing up in my network places



## Anandluniya

Hello,

I am changed my domain controller IP address and after that my domain controller not showing in my network places, 

it is accessible through IP address's & DC name, also i am checked computer browser, workstation,server service is start& In tcp ip netbois setting is default. 

:


----------



## peterh40

After changing the IP address, make sure that DNS server is updated as well. You could try IPConfig /RegisterDNS to force registration otherwise load the DNS Administrative console to check the server DNS A or Host record, reverse lookup record (PTR), NS records etc.


----------



## Anandluniya

When i Run NSLOOKUp command below error show & find attached file.

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nslookup
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.10: Timed out
Default Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.1.10

> 192.168.105.11
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.105.11

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 second
*** Request to UnKnown timed-out
> 192.168.1.10


----------



## peterh40

Looks like the Reverse lookup zone for 10.in-addr.arpa has not been setup, hence why it cannot find the server name.


----------



## Anandluniya

How can i configure the Reverse lookup zone ???


----------



## peterh40

Try out these step by step tutorials, so for a 10. network enter 10.0.0 for the Network ID or 192.168.0.0 for your other subnet.

http://www.winadmins.com/2012/01/windows-step-by-step-create-reverse.html
http://www.windowsreference.com/dns/how-to-create-dns-reverse-lookup-zone-in-windows-server-2003/


----------

